# con l'aria di chi non volesse



## elemika

Buonasera,
ho un dubbio sull'uso del congiuntivo nella frase seguente:

SS faceva domande con l'aria di chi non volesse dare risposte.

Come funziona il congiuntivo qui?
Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

elemika said:


> Come funziona il congiuntivo qui?



In che senso?


----------



## elemika

Paulfromitaly said:


> In che senso?



Letteralmente.
Se l'autore avesse scritto "con l'aria di chi non voleva..." la frase avrebbe avuto un altro senso?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

elemika said:


> Letteralmente.
> Se l'autore avesse scritto "con l'aria di chi non voleva..." la frase avrebbe avuto un altro senso?



No, significherebbe esattamente la stessa cosa, con un tono più colloquiale.


----------



## elemika

Grazie, Paul 

Scusami la durezza, ma quando "con l'aria di chi..." richiede il congiuntivo?
Questa domanda la faccio con l'aria di chi non capisce bene (e infatti lo sono ).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

elemika said:


> Grazie, Paul
> 
> Scusami la durezza, ma quando "con l'aria di chi..." richiede il congiuntivo?
> Questa domanda la faccio con l'aria di chi non capisce bene (e infatti lo sono ).



Non è l'espressione "con l'aria di chi..." che richiede il congiuntivo, ma eventualmente la struttura della frase e la consecutio temporum.


----------



## bearded

Secondo me, ci potrebbe stare anche un condizionale passato (non ritengo ci siano difficoltà sintattiche):
..._faceva domande con l'aria di chi non avrebbe voluto dare (ottenere?) risposte.
_Mi sembrerebbe più logico 'ottenere' (di solito non si fanno domande per dare risposte), però non conosco il contesto...


----------



## lorenzos

Un saluto elemika e chi è già intervenuto.
Anche a me suonava strano
SS faceva domande con l'aria di chi non volesse dare risposte.
In genere chi fa domande vuole avere/ottenere risposte.
Può essere, però, che SS facesse a sua volta domande, in risposta ad altre domande, appunto per non dare risposte.
Domanda: ma suona bene a tutti l'indicativo invece del congiuntivo?


----------



## bearded

Diamo per buono 'ottenere' risposte.
Al mio orecchio suonano bene
1. faceva domande con l'aria di chi (=di uno che) non voleva ottenere risposte
2. faceva domande con l'aria di chi (=di uno che) non avrebbe voluto ottenere risposte,
mentre invece mi suona un po' ''forzata'' la frase al congiuntivo
3. faceva domande con l'aria di chi (=di uno che) non volesse ottenere risposte.
Secondo me, il congiuntivo imperfetto andrebbe bene se, al posto di ''con l'aria di chi'', ci fosse un ''come se'':
4. faceva domande come se non volesse ottenere risposte.


----------



## elemika

La situazione è assai imbarazzante per SS. Le fanno una domanda sul suo amico e lei non sa di preciso come rispondere ( per cavarsela e anche per non metterlo in difficoltà).

"Ve l'ha detto FF che mi trovavo lì?" -SS faceva domande con l'aria di chi non volesse dare risposte.

Insomma, come ha detto Lorenzos 





> SS faceva a sua volta domande, in risposta ad altre domande, appunto per non dare risposte



Grazie a voi, Paul, Lorenzos e Bearded man
delle risposte e della pazienza!
Se ho capito bene, l'uso del congiuntivo qui (ammissibile o sforzato che sia)  non è necessario 
Comunque è stato un buon esercizio, grazie ai vostri commenti!

Tanti auguri di Buon Natale a tutti!


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao elemika, ricambio gli auguri, con i complimenti per il tuo italiano (ma ho dei dubbi su "sforzato").


----------



## elemika

A-a-a!!! 
..."forzato", scusatemi!

Grazie ancora!


----------



## Sempervirens

elemika said:


> Buonasera,
> ho un dubbio sull'uso del congiuntivo nella frase seguente:
> 
> SS faceva domande con l'aria di chi non volesse dare risposte.
> 
> Come funziona il congiuntivo qui?
> Grazie!



Scusa, elemika, sei sicuro che la frase sia come quella che hai presentato? Non c'è uno straccio di articolo?

_*La *SS faceva domande con l'aria di chi non volesse dare risposte_.   Ecco, ad una frase così impostata potrei rispondere. A quella che vedo, senza articolo, posso solo mettermi le mani nei capelli. 

Ciao!


----------



## elemika

Ciao, Sempervirens,
tanti auguri di buon Natale a te ad a tutti!

Le lettere "SS" le ho messe al posto del nome della protagonista, 
in tal caso è obbligatorio l'uso dell'articolo? Non lo sapevo


----------



## Sempervirens

elemika said:


> Ciao, Sempervirens,
> tanti auguri di buon Natale a te ad a tutti!
> 
> Le lettere "SS" le ho messe al posto del nome della protagonista,
> in tal caso è obbligatorio l'uso dell'articolo? Non lo sapevo



Contraccambio gli auguri.  Sì, un articolo ce lo metterei. 

Saluti


----------



## Paulfromitaly

elemika said:


> Ciao, Sempervirens,
> tanti auguri di buon Natale a te ad a tutti!
> 
> Le lettere "SS" le ho messe al posto del nome della protagonista,
> in tal caso è obbligatorio l'uso dell'articolo? Non lo sapevo



Assolutamente no, l'articolo non serve.

*Silvia Soldini* faceva domande con l'aria di chi non volesse dare risposte.
*SS* faceva domande con l'aria di chi non volesse dare risposte.
*La* SS faceva domande con l'aria di chi non volesse dare risposte.

Non stiamo mica parlando delle SS naziste qui.


----------



## Sempervirens

Paulfromitaly said:


> Assolutamente no, l'articolo non serve.
> 
> *Silvia Soldini* faceva domande con l'aria di chi non volesse dare risposte.
> *SS* faceva domande con l'aria di chi non volesse dare risposte.
> *La* SS faceva domande con l'aria di chi non volesse dare risposte.
> 
> Non stiamo mica parlando delle SS naziste qui.



Se le cose stanno così, chi si contrappone. Quelle due esse maiuscole m'avevano tratto in inganno.  Come non detto!

S.V


----------

